# Migrating an Array from Linux to BSD



## stephen wright (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a media server which iI have migrated from Linux to BSD in an effort to learn a real Unix.  I have however run into a bit of a snag.  I have the need to change the file ownership of all the files on the ZFS array. I have read as much as iI could using Google and the man pages and I’m stumped.

I have used `chown -R steve:steve *`

Which iI thought would change the permissions on the root of the array and then all the files in the sub-directories also.


----------



## leebrown66 (Jun 18, 2016)

stephen wright said:


> ...change the permissions on the root of the array and then all the files in the sub-directories also...


Just to qualify, `chmod` changes permissions, `chown` changes ownership.

Assuming you are issuing the command as root:
`# id
root`
ZFS is mounted read-write
`# mount`
the working directory is at the mountpoint ZFS is attached to
`# pwd`
"steve" exists as a user
`# getent passwd | grep steve`
"steve" exists as a group
`# getent group | grep steve`

Then yes, that's what it should do.  What are you seeing?  Does chown throw an error? 
Typically you cannot change the ownership of the mountpoint itself, but that should not be relevant.


----------



## stephen wright (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Lee and thank you for your reply.  I must also apologise for what iI see now is a very badly explained problem.
While I have been trying to figure it out I’ve fixed the glitch.  I wanted to do have my server setup right meaning
I didn’t want to add extra to it by loading up a full desktop as iI have done in the past and use ssh to run desktop apps on my server, from my laptop.
I had couldn’t copy files from my server or use thunar to delete files on my server when i added the location in thunar's
location bar.

In the time between asking for help I have now sorted the problem out and iI can do everything iI need to copy and delete on my server.

Thank you so much for your reply, and for your time.
I will also go back and have a look at the guidelines on posting to the forum.

Thank you again,
Steve


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 19, 2016)

It could be useful for others with a similar problem to know the solution you found.


----------



## UnixRocks (Jul 2, 2016)

My guess is the UID/GID were not the same between the systems even though "steve" existed on both. So the permissions for "steve" on the server did not apply when using Thunar with "steve" from the client. It will be interesting to see what Steve did find though.


----------

